
Gambit Co-Founder Reveals His Biggest Startp Mistakes - waleedka
http://mixergy.com/gamit-noah-kagan
======
symptic
Working with Noah was a great experience for me, and this interview is really
great because it emphasizes a lot of the topics that came up during our
burrito lunches together. It's great to see he's found some success and still
loves to share his ideas and advice. Thanks Andrew for the interview!

------
vaksel
seems like andrew stopped spelling out hacker news and is just using a bitly
link instead. I still don't get why people on here complained that he asked
people to vote his interviews up.

it's not like it's crap recycled content.

~~~
weaksauce
I agree. I wonder if they are worried that the people that have not been to
hacker news before might "dilute" the culture here. I would think that the
people that are on his site before finding HN would be exactly the type of
people that we would want to attract here.

------
quellhorst
This video is over an hour long but its really worth listening to.

------
trefn
he mentioned my startup out of the blue. it was cool to hear.

